# Custom TRUCK interiors?



## Mouse (Oct 7, 2003)

old_school_48 posted a pretty sick truck interior pic in mid november last year, but the link's broken now.

So, does anyone have any good looking truck interiors? I'm more interrested in velvets and button tucked shit.

Anyone have anything?

Mouse


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Infamous C.C., of Minneapolis.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

ill be getting some button tuft on my s-10. ill hook up some pics after i get it done a bit.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

I just recently re-did the upholstey in the bed of my truck.. let me see if I can get some pics...!


----------

